# Help me date this Elgin with wood rims.



## bhando (Feb 18, 2012)

I am helping a friend to try and date his Elgin. 
The bike is in incredible original condition, the bike has wood rims that are painted and pinstriped, wood pedal blocks and wooden grips that appear to also be leather wrapped. 
The wheels appear to be 26".


He would like to know what year it was built.

Thanks for any help on this!!


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 18, 2012)

that bike appears to be circa 1915-1919.it has 28in. wheels.it was sold by Sears and the manufactor was the davis sewing machine co.


----------



## bhando (Feb 18, 2012)

I measured the wheel with the flat tires and they were around 26". 

What size are the wheels on a 28" bike?

I'm also looking for a drop stand for this bike if anyone has one and the clip, that they would be willing to part with.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 18, 2012)

The wheel without the tire is 25 inches and I agree that it would be late teens or maybe even early 20's.


----------



## bhando (Feb 18, 2012)

When did they stop making wood wheels?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm thinking early 1920 ish. I know they used that chainring in 1923, maybe earlier and later. But all wood wheels (wood/would) lean toward more toward earlier.
All wood wheels till early 20's eacept racers, which used then till WW2, and some still use them. Steel clad (sheethed) wood after all wood got phased out. Great bike, better than mine...boo hoo, bri.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 18, 2012)

This is the one I have but I think it's a year or two newer than yours.


----------



## Backpedaler (Feb 18, 2012)

what type of wheels are on this bike?  some kind of steel wheel?  what type of tire fits it?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2012)

Backpedaler said:


> what type of wheels are on this bike?  some kind of steel wheel?  what type of tire fits it?




I hve a 1923? Elgin camelback that had those wheels.... Singletube gets glued on.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a 1924 with the same paint scheme on the wooden wheels.  If you get the serial number off the bottom bracket, someone might be able to narrow it down for you.


----------



## bhando (Feb 19, 2012)

Are the drop stand and clip for these bikes anything special, nothing year specific or anything weird. 

The seat also has grommets for what I'm guessing is for a leather tool bag?

If anyone has a drop stand and clip for sale PM me with info. 

Thanks for all the info and help!


----------

